# How big of an enclosure of idolo?



## Extrememantid (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey,

I'm wondering how big of an enclosure I need for and adult idolo? I've got babies figured out. I've heard that idolos need big enclosures (bigger than the normal large mantis enclosure) is this true?

Thanks,

Cole


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey there, I am new to this and have 4 Idolo's.

Have you read Idolomantis Consolidated in the General Discussions forum?

That will help, meanwhile here is a quote from Precarious from Idolomantis Consolidated.

You can put in all the branches you want but they will always climb to the highest point. I've found that a 12"x12" area is only sufficient for 2 adults. Any more and they are overcrowded. You can fit 3 subs in that space but you'd have to separate those nearing molt. By my estimation you'd need 10 square feet of roof to keep 20 adults. You may want to try tall net cages laying down.

Good luck!


----------



## aNisip (Aug 27, 2012)

Yup! Thanks fleur...like she said, a 12by12 with branches and such, will suffice 1-2adult(s) (2 at most...)


----------



## massaman (Aug 27, 2012)

glue some sticks to the inside of the top of the net cube cage for molting purposes and your be good to go!


----------



## Extrememantid (Aug 27, 2012)

So would a large kritter keeper be ok?


----------



## gripen (Aug 27, 2012)

Extrememantid said:


> So would a large kritter keeper be ok?


They are not ideal.


----------



## Extrememantid (Aug 27, 2012)

gripen said:


> They are not ideal.


What if I put mesh on the sides and top?


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 27, 2012)

Mesh with twigs glued on would be better. That would prob only be safe for one.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 27, 2012)

Extrememantid said:


> So would a large kritter keeper be ok?


A friend of mine once kept an idolo in a kritter keep. It got so weak and he didn't know what to do so he gave her to me.


----------



## Extrememantid (Aug 28, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> A friend of mine once kept an idolo in a kritter keep. It got so weak and he didn't know what to do so he gave her to me.


How did it get weak?


----------



## Extrememantid (Aug 28, 2012)

Crazy4mantis said:


> Mesh with twigs glued on would be better. That would prob only be safe for one.


So it's sketchy to do that? I just don't want to spend 50$ on a mesh enclosure, what is a cheap alternative?


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 28, 2012)

Have you read Idolomantis Consolidated?

I really think you should.

It will tell you everything you need to know about enclosures.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 28, 2012)

A 12x12x12(Exo Terra) enclosure could hold 4 adults but that would be max(3 would be better), and they need to be well fed at all times or I think you know what might happen.

Net cages are pretty cheap here's a few examples:

http://www.ebay.com/...=item1c0fc1919e

http://www.ebay.com/...=item1c1536c391


----------



## massaman (Aug 28, 2012)

cheapest is a net cube cage and with that you glue sticks and twigs in the undeside of the top inside the cube cage so the idolos can have surfaces to grab to molt on and what not!


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Sep 1, 2012)

Maybe you could make a pvc pipe frame and cover with wide spacing shade cloth?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 2, 2012)

Crazy4mantis said:


> Maybe you could make a pvc pipe frame and cover with wide spacing shade cloth?


These also are for sale at Joshsfrogs, they unzip from the whole one side, the one I got is a 65 gallon and was about $30 shipped(a year ago), they come in all shapes and sizes, but it won't keep in ff's.

Reptarium:

http://www.joshsfrogs.com/reptile-cages-1/screen/reptariums.html


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 3, 2012)

Those reptariums look really cool.

I just ordered a couple of the 12x12 cubes from Live Monarch.

Also just thought I would add Josh's prices are super good!


----------

